# I have noticed that Goldens go grey in the face very early- at what age is typical?



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Lola is 17 months now.... I had Irish setters before and they always went grey at an early age at about 5 or so. I rather DREAD the going grey as it seems to be the first sign of aging....:uhoh: My question is: at what age did your golden(s) go grey. Do you think it is a sign of aging... or just genetics? Some people say going grey early in HUMANS is a nutritional lack of some kind in many cases--- and then myself I started going grey at 17! Do you think with dogs it can be just genetics and not a sign of aging? Sorry I ramble on so this early in the morning:doh:


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I have seen a 2 year old Golden who was going gray on the muzzle. Every dog is different. Lucky was close to 13 and he never went white or gray- Good genes and proper nutrition I guess.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

It depends on the dog. Danny started turning gray at 4 and is pretty gray now at 5 1/2, Jasper just has a smidge of gray and you have to really look for it. He turns 7 next month.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I have no idea why, but my Penny started going gray around 5. I know a 12 year old chocolate lab with no gray hair at all. You could mistaken him for a two year old lab if it was not for his bad back legs!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

It's genetics and health. 

In my signature pic with all my past dogs, the pictures were all taken when the boys were 5. 

Charmy went from having a dark reddish golden face to completely white in less than a year when he grew very ill. 

Sammy (our other redhead) started getting grey when he was 4 or 5 (you can see just a smidgeon in the pic), but it wasn't really that noticable until he got past 9. When he was 13, his face was completely white. 

Danny (that's snow on his face) didn't start going gray until he was 10. When we lost his big brother and brought Jacks home, his face went white. 

Jacks started going gray when he was about 2. I only noticed it when I took pictures - the flash highlighted the white around his whiskers. And it just kept spreading from there on. Since I know it isn't "old age" related like it was with Danny, I just think it makes him more kissable. :smooch:

When I was at a show back in January, I had to chuckle when everyone was telling their kids that "This is an OLD golden" or telling me how much they loved seniors or "old gold". They did a double take when I nicely told them he just turned 4 the week before.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I honestly don't remember when Maggie started to gray, maybe around 7 or 8. As you can see from the pic she was very gray at 13. I think it's probably genetics, just like humans.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

newport said:


> Lola is 17 months now.... I had Irish setters before and they always went grey at an early age at about 5 or so. I rather DREAD the going grey as it seems to be the first sign of aging....:uhoh: My question is: at what age did your golden(s) go grey. Do you think it is a sign of aging... or just genetics? Some people say going grey early in HUMANS is a nutritional lack of some kind in many cases--- and then myself I started going grey at 17! Do you think with dogs it can be just genetics and not a sign of aging? Sorry I ramble on so this early in the morning:doh:


I had 5 Irish setters back in the late '80s and early '90s. Showed in the conformation/obedience rings. I think that goldens get their sugar faces earlier than Irish do. :wavey:


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

I have only had one adult golden, Cody who passed at 10 and Wyatt is only 22 months. I believe it is genetics and_ not health_ as my Cody never turned gray and he did have alot of health issues.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> _ not health_ as my Cody never turned gray and he did have alot of health issues.


But it depends on the issues. 

If you have something that really messes up their internal organs, yep. True of people and dogs.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Megora said:


> But it depends on the issues.
> 
> If you have something that really messes up their internal organs, yep. True of people and dogs.


Well all I know is I'm the one that ended up with the gray hair because Cody's pancreas was not working properly not him


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

My Rainbow bridge girl Lyndi and Liam started graying around age 4. Hogan started around age 6.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Penny was diagnosed with her cancer at age 5, so if the theory of health and whiteness was true that is an example. I really have no idea though.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My Buck was a dark red golden and white/gray hair woudl show up very easy on him. He had ony a little gray when he died at 3 months past his 12th birthday. The pci beow was taken about the time he turned 12 and as you can see, very little gray.

KayCee was 8 yrs. 9 months when cancer claimed her, no gray or white.
My irish Setter, Boots was going gray by 7 and had a gray face when I lost him to cancer at 12 1/2 years. My otherIrish showed up as a stray and I had him 8 years and he never had a gray or white hair. We of course don't know how old he was but he had to have been at leat 10.

My dady's mom died 3 months shy of 100 and didn't have gray. My Dad never had had gray (he died at 58.) My Mom started going gray in early 40's and was cotten top by 60. I will soon be 57 and i do not have any gray at all.

So genetics must have a lot to do with it...mayve have everything else inthe world wrong with me, but no gray, lo.

Oh, Honey is between 10 1/2 adn 11 and because she is light, it is hard to tell she has white on her face.

Buck at 12


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Megora said:


> But it depends on the issues.
> 
> If you have something that really messes up their internal organs, yep. True of people and dogs.


Yes, my vet thinks that's why Danny grayed so early, from his heart issues when he was younger.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

My Katie is seven and is quite grey. My son's Golden is 14 and has very little grey. It really does depend on each individual dog.


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

ive always wondered why goldens turn grey/white faced. i guess when it happens, its time to get out a can of gold spray paint... Just Kidding XD ...but seriously, what causes it..at any age


----------



## Swampchamp (Mar 3, 2012)

our golden, kelly, started at around 9 years.


----------

